# Sigma Celebrates New Facility Opening in Burbank, California



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

> Places Sigma lenses plus unparalleled service and technical support in the heart of the TV & film production community
> *Burbank, CA – October 23, 2018 – *Sigma Corporation of America, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, is pleased to announce the opening of its brand new west coast showcase in Burbank, California. A modern space for its world-class products, services and support, visitors can experience first-hand the popular
> 
> [url=https://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-celebrates-new-facility-opening-in-burbank-california/]Continue reading...
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2018)

In the heart of Beautiful Downtown Burbank


----------

